# Thinking of moving Christchurch



## dave.bec (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello All
Forgive me I am new to any kind of forums and this is my first post. We are seriously thinking of moving out to New Zealand to help out with the rebuild of Christchurch. My husband is a Builder here in the UK and life seems to be a constant struggle. We are off to the expo oversees event this Sunday to check out some employers etc. there is lots to think about and was just wondering how many other builders (brickies & carpenters have made to move? Any advice greatly received. . 
Rebecca


----------



## shanetigger (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello were in the same boat could you let us know how the forums go many thanks shane


----------



## eireannsand33 (Jan 21, 2013)

hi guys 
lots of work, my hubby has gotten a job and will be heading out next month, myself and our 2 kids will follow in aug.. still researching areas and schools, there seems to be alot more for your money outside the city, I cannot wait to go..I say go for it ;-)


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, we're goin too. I'm a carpenter & my wife is a PA & we have 2 sons aged 3 & 20 months. Hopefully we will be there by may, me first then the rest 4/6 weeks later.

We should know more this week, should have a job offer by next week, i've been told. Everything else is in order so i'll keep y'all posted.

Goodluck!:clap2:


----------



## juniper (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, we've lived in Christchurch since Jan 2012, came out from England for the rebuild (husband is an engineering geologist) and have 3 kids, 4, 2 and 11 months. Happy to help with any questions  We live pretty central, in St Albans just north of the CBD. We absolutely love it here, wouldn't want to leave - the lifestyle for the kids is far better than the UK in my opinion, so much to do, and much better weather. We spend weekends at parks, the beach, day trips to mountains, and love Hagley Park. You can also get really cheap year passes to zoos. Yes, there is a lot of demolition, roadworks etc going on, we have no city centre as such, but I don't find that interferes with my day to day life at all - there are loads of malls to shop in, lots of green spaces etc and things are gradually starting to reopen, for example the gondola opened today. Any questions just ask, will try to answer when I'm not running about after my three monkeys


----------



## eireannsand33 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey juniper, great to hear of your positive experience. It will b Aug by the time we get there but my hubby will b leaving end of April. Really looking forward to it. My daughter is 11& loves the look of cashmere school so we are going to try locate in that area. Have you travelled outside the city yet? My hubby would like to live outside the city but its hard to figure out what areas are best as there isn't much feedback. Somewhere like halswell ?


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

juniper said:


> Hi, we've lived in Christchurch since Jan 2012, came out from England for the rebuild (husband is an engineering geologist) and have 3 kids, 4, 2 and 11 months. Happy to help with any questions  We live pretty central, in St Albans just north of the CBD. We absolutely love it here, wouldn't want to leave - the lifestyle for the kids is far better than the UK in my opinion, so much to do, and much better weather. We spend weekends at parks, the beach, day trips to mountains, and love Hagley Park. You can also get really cheap year passes to zoos. Yes, there is a lot of demolition, roadworks etc going on, we have no city centre as such, but I don't find that interferes with my day to day life at all - there are loads of malls to shop in, lots of green spaces etc and things are gradually starting to reopen, for example the gondola opened today. Any questions just ask, will try to answer when I'm not running about after my three monkeys


Hi juniper.
Its great to hear some positive vibes on Christchurch, they're not always good. I hope to be there start of june, i'm in the final stages of job offers. I'm a carpenter & my wife is a Quality Manager in our local Renal Unit & we have 2 boys aged 3yrs & 21 months. My wife is very keen to work but won't be coming over until august or september & is naturally concerned about the affordability of childcare etc. Can you tell us in anyway what the costs are involved or any other info or what age they can start school. My wife wants to work & has seen plenty of jobs that she can apply for. St Albans, is that a good family area?

Any advice or links to websites would be greatly appreciated.


mackers26


----------

